# Help sick doe 5months



## poorboys (Sep 26, 2010)

Have a 5month old doe, she has the shivers, I took temp, its low 99.4 All I had to give her on hand tonight was tylan 200, she is utd on all vaccanications, bose, and cocci prevent, last worm 9-13-10, eyes bright red, light cough, still on feed and hay but has been off to herself, tail still up, light cry. she weights 68#. what should I do for her, I know I need to get her temputure up!!!! I need quick advice


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd be real tempted to give her a B 12 shot, and some nutri drench / something w/ mollases to 'boost' her energy, and if it's supposed to get cool tonight, put a sweatshirt (or something) over her to help keep the temp up.  Keep her as warm as possible.

I found this recipe...it's for newborns, so maybe triple it for an older kid.

5 cc of strong black coffee mixed with 1 tablespoon of molasses or Karo syrup given orally. 

What happens at low temps is the rumen can shut down....I'd be giving some Probiotics as soon as possible as well.

If she were mine, I'd find / get some Nuflor or Excenel (vet RX) 1st thing tomorrow....it sounds like pnuemonia.

If she's not observed to be drinking, I'd drench her w/ some warm water (offer it to her first, maybe put a bit of mollases in it...).

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 26, 2010)

The only goat I have had with a low temp had hypocalcemia, probably not likely low calcium in a doe that isn't lactating or pregnant. I did find this on anothere site.

"Yes the vet said something was definetly off and he felt that she needed treatment. He said he felt that we had an impending bloat and that when the temp gets low (it was 100) it is a sign of rumen distress and we definetly want to attack those head on. Once the rumen starts shutting down it is a long and hard fought battle most of the time to get it started again. If they are feeling blah and they dont have a temp of course I watch them but her temp was low so I treat a low temp as drastic as I treat a high temp"

I am thinking that baking soda free choice might be good. Can't hurt. I haven't personally used it but it seems that many people have.

Maybe that will give you a place to start. I am sure someone else with more experience will come along to help. Sorry I can't help more. I hope she is ok.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 26, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If she were mine, I'd find / get some Nuflor or Excenel (vet RX) 1st thing tomorrow....it sounds like pnuemonia.


Just so I know if I ever have this situation...wouldn't pnuemonia cause a fever? Isn't it an infection? Not doubting you, just asking for clarification. I have so much to learn about these critters.
Thanks


----------



## poorboys (Sep 26, 2010)

she's on free choice mineral and baking soda, I went to check her, she is grinding her teeth, watched her sqwat to pee, and did'nt see anything, I will drench her with fluids, thanks


----------



## poorboys (Sep 26, 2010)

I will call vet in the morning, she's a pretty doeling, and thanks roll farms, I'm the one who bought belle and doodlebug, they are doing great!!!! belle is breed and so far I havent caught dooolebug in heat. thanks!!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 26, 2010)

You got to get her warm warm warm...whatever you can do...I would use a heating pad and blanket in a pinch...but your gonna have to stay there and rotate her...then you can cut a sweatshirt up in a pinch...cut down the front so its open and cut the arms so her front legs can fit comfortablly
in it and she can move around correctly.  If you leave a blanket on her she may get out from under it...Maybe even a heat lamp...whatever is avail to you...

Sounds to me like rumen issues but UC can cause low temp to... but alot of things can cause low temp????   

I would concentrate on getting her warm..cuz as your aware...its not good at all with her at that temp... 

I would also give her "B" and try molasses and warm water if she'll take it and listen to her rumen...make sure its active...

Good luck with her...Im sorry shes so sick...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2010)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes a fever can spike and we don't notice while it's high, and then the fever / illness causes something like the rumen shutting down, which will lower the temp to dangerous levels.

I'm not sure it's pneumonia....just a suggestion / feeling, based on the rest of the OP's post.

I found a doeling just standing once...took her temp...nada...not high or low....couldn't think of a single 'good' reason for her to be standing there all hunched up like that....so I emailed a lady I knew w/ a lot of goats, who told me that goats sometimes get what she called, "Silent pnuemonia"...whether that's an official diagnosis or just her pet name for it, I don't know....but she suggested Nuflor and the goat really turned around fast.

Nuflor hurts and has to be given through a big needle (it's thick) so I don't use it or suggest it unless I really think it'd help.

I've never had one squat to pee and nothing happen....if it were an adult doe I'd wonder about early labor....constipation, maybe?? (Wondering if she may have eaten something to plug her up...)

Are there any fresh goat berries around her?  If so, what do they look like?  

Maybe she's dehydrated and just barely peed?

I'd get her WARM, and hydrated, whatever way you have to, and get the vet on the horn asap in the am.  GOOD LUCK.

And...Poorboys, glad to hear you're happy w/ the girls.  I miss them.


----------



## poorboys (Sep 27, 2010)

vet did'nt get back to me untill late, gave her another round of vit b complex, drenched her, got a poop sample to take in tomorrow, looks like she might be constipated, I had to rubber glove it to get it. clumped togather, you can see hay! that goes in tommorrow, to vet. he thinks coccidaosis, I don't however, eyes look good no dieaherra, and they all are on di-methox 40% every 21 days, but I guess always be safe then sorry when it comes down to that horrible thing. She is constantly stretching her body out, and grinding her teeth. temp is up, I did the thing with the old sweatshirt! thanks everyone, for your input, I'll see what the vet says, and what would you give for constipation, I don't think i have any mineral oil.


----------



## mistee (Sep 27, 2010)

when i had little ones w/ cocci they had diareah not the opposite... Could she possibly have a blockage? I don't really know as I haven;t dealt w/ many sickness in my herd in the 5 year I have been breeding,, prob just jinxed myself though,,lol.. I did have a puppy w/ a blockage and some of the symptoms were the same..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

Helmstead has mentioned that coccidiosis can also cause constipation.  Not the norm, but it can happen.  I think you could probably find the thread if you did a search.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

Is she peeing okay???  The streching and tail up and appearing to be constipated is definalty a sign of Urinary Calculi....I would make sure shes going good...Does can deifinatly get it..they can just pass them better cuz their plumbing is larger...but I would'nt rule that out...just yet.


----------



## poorboys (Sep 28, 2010)

vet check, good news on coccida only seen 1 also same on worm, I'm to give a shot of dex for pain, mineral oil, and probias. hope she gets better. I'm glad now that I know my goats enough and know all preventitives to keep them healthy, sometimes we second guess ourselves when we should go with our gut instints. so for all of you like me, who also second guess ourselves, give yourself more credit!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2010)

That is interesting, I have never heard of using Dex for pain. Usually it is Banamine.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, too..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe I'm not remembering correctly but I'm thinking my vet told me dex (steroid) is contraindicated in the presence of infection.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2010)

It is, but it's usually not a problem if it's one dose.  Incidentally, I never really thought dex was the kinda thing that works very well in one dose anyway.  :/  To me, if you're gonna give dex, something's bad enough off that you're gonna want to use...like...lots of it, for days and days.

But yeah...part of why it works so well in bringing down and preventing further inflammation is that it all but shuts down the cellular immune system.  Deactivated cellular immune system -> no inflammatory cytokins -> no inflammatory immune response.  

When given appropriately, that can be life-saving...say, for instance, when the inflammation from urinary calculi has swollen a goat's weewee so much that it can't pass urine.  Or when a goat's brain is swelling from goat polio, which is simply a thiamine deficiency..  Or, as another of our wonderful, diversely experienced members pointed out once before, when dex is given to a head trauma victim after a car crash to prevent their brain from swelling.

In those cases, dex is obviously a good choice.

If, however, the goat (or human..or anything else with hair, basically) has a raging infection somewhere...well, in that case, *a round* of dexamethasone would probably the infection a pretty good headstart on getting REALLY nasty.  

One dose, though?...probably not all that dangerous...or helpful, in my opinion.

Having said all that, I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that the vet *at least* took the goat's temperature and noted that it was normal before doing this...?


----------



## poorboys (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, it was used as a steroid, and her temp is normal range now. thanks for all the input. she seems better, but keeping a real close eye, espically for urine.  thanks again  Patty


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 28, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## poorboys (Oct 15, 2010)

sick again!!, was sick 9-26 we treated and now sick again, standing in corner, off feed and dierreaha. treated her with anti-toxin, probias,and electrolites. eyelids very red,as in good, was tested for worm and coccida, she was not in trouble there. dierreaha, brown but not watery, temp was somewhat low, is there something else i need to do for her??????? any input would be appreciated, I do have other things on hand I could use,thanks  Patty


----------



## glenolam (Oct 15, 2010)

Temp was somewhat low as in how low?

I recall something about low temperatures = _something_....I'll see if I can dig it up

ETA - Here we go - it's really long, but I've bolded the low temp thing.  This is the thread, btw :



			
				cmjust0 said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 15, 2010)

What's the goat's temperature, exactly?  Is she grinding her teeth or anything like that?  Has she had any dietary changes like an increase in grain, changes in hay, etc?

Could just be dietary...could be bacterial...it's been 3wks since the fecal, so I guess it could even be coccidia..  


Everyone's going to tell you to have another fecal run, and that's probably not a *bad* idea..  If she's grinding teeth and seems to be in pain, though, I'd probably just assume it to be bacterial, give her a shot of banamine and about 5ml of Scour-Halt, keep her hydrated, and just wait and see what happens.

That's me, though..


----------



## poorboys (Oct 16, 2010)

No coccidia, today she's fine, back on feed and hay, temp is normal, only thing that changed was a different batch of hay, but 4 others eating the same thing were fine. I did make sure she had plenty of fluids, I  guess I'm gonna have to keep a closer  eye on this one, to see if I can figure out whats going on with her. Vet has no idea!! He's pretty good at alot of things, but understanding goats, and their ruments, I'm not so sure. Best one around here tho. the other vets closer do not know goats at all.  thanks for advice.  Patty.


----------

